# Na'vi are trying to start a flame war



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.weaselwordsmith.com/2010/01/10/the-navi-are-non-judgmental-unless-youre-a-furfag/
Short simple story, avatards are trying to make a fandom full of otherkin and fail.
Mentlegen I believe we have found something lower on the geek hierarchy than furry.



(would this be a rant or a linx plot btw, oh well just sticking it here)


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

....
I knew about it...I was trying to push the thought from my mind...buit each time a see the site, I want to troll them...HARD.


----------



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

This is sad yet funny.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....
> I knew about it...I was trying to push the thought from my mind...buit each time a see the site, I want to troll them...HARD.


So troll is another word for sex now, too? :V


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, all my life I never realised I was actually a fictional species created after I was even born!


----------



## outward (Jan 26, 2010)

Finally,

Furries are not longer on the bottom of the totem pole.

Let's exploit this as much as possible, guys.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So troll is another word for sex now, too? :V



Yes. 
Watch it boy, or I'll Troll you hard too!



outward said:


> Finally,
> 
> Furries are not longer on the bottom of the totem pole.
> 
> Let's exploit this as much as possible, guys.




-shifty eyes-

STOP THE NA'VI'KIN!!
KILL IT WITH FIRE!!


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

or shot guns they kill everything


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yes.
> Watch it boy, or I'll Troll you hard too!


Is that a promise? ;3


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Terik said:


> or shot guns they kill everything



El fuego es muy buena. Fuego mata todo.




Jashwa said:


> Is that a promise? ;3




Mebbe.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> STOP THE NA'VI'KIN!!
> KILL IT WITH FIRE!!


Did you say fire?

I'm in.


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

i will help you with the deathk if you need me to you can burn with the *Na'vi  if you want to or i can just let you keep posting*


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Did you say fire?
> 
> I'm in.



Grab your torches and pitchforks.
Time for a good 'ol lynchin'!!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 26, 2010)

oh murr troll me too,


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

*moltod any one *


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Terik said:


> *moltod any one *



*Molotov.


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

hey waht ever happend to just a good old angry mob


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *Molotov.


I'll bring those. 
How explosive should the liquid be?


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

very like kvoka and gass mixed with some tiketorch fluid


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'll bring those.
> How explosive should the liquid be?



Enough to destroy a gaint tree.


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

make a big boom with lots of  woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo and aaaaaahhhhhhhhhahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

mabe we can rost a weeny


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> El fuego es muy bueno


Hay fuego en los pantolones de Poet.  Hacemos para matar los na'vi 


...I get the feeling I fucked those sentences up somehow.  It's been a few years since spanish.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....
> I knew about it...I was trying to push the thought from my mind...buit each time a see the site, I want to troll them...HARD.


Just wait until you hear this, the *entire *fandom is otherkin, they even came up with the term "na'vikin" and they've only been around for what half a month?


outward said:


> Finally,
> 
> Furries are not longer on the bottom of the totem pole.
> 
> Let's exploit this as much as possible, guys.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2010)

hahahaha

HAHAHAHA

Yes, this could be good.


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

THE FACE RACE HAS NOT EVEN BEEN ESTABLISHED YET AND THEY HAVE A NAME THI IS SOME BULL 
I WILL NOT STAND FOR IT


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Terik said:


> THE FACE RACE HAS NOT EVEN BEEN ESTABLISHED YET AND THEY HAVE A NAME THI IS SOME BULL
> I WILL NOT STAND FOR IT



U mad?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> hahahaha
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> 
> Yes, this could be good.


They actually have persecution complexes so large I haven't even seen it in furries and that's saying alot.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They actually have persecution complexes so large I haven't even seen it in furries and that's saying alot.



They make furries look docile in comparison.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> U mad?



He incoherent.

EDIT: Have Anonymous and /b/ moved in on them yet?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> He stupid and not funny.


Fixed.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Fixed.



Jashwa right.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> He incoherent.
> 
> EDIT: Have Anonymous and /b/ moved in on them yet?



I saw a ED article on it, but it was small.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 26, 2010)

The entire film bastardized so many aspects of so many cultures while going along with the whole green-motif movies are starting to have and meeting all the requirements for a Homeric Epic. 

In otherwords, they are about as original as Sonic the Hedgehog porn uploaded to Ebaums world.


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

OK WHKAT DOES THAT MEAN .......WHAT EVER I JUST WILL NOT STAND THE FACT THAT FURRY HAVE WORKED HARD TO MAKE A NAME FOR THEM SELVES AND ONE RACE WILL TEAR IT DOWN IN A MONTH DEATH TO THE HEATHENS
OH PLEAS EXCUSE THE SPELLING I SUCK AT THIS SORRY TO ALL


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> The entire film bastardized so many aspects of so many cultures while going along with the whole green-motif movies are starting to have and meeting all the requirements for a Homeric Epic.
> 
> In otherwords, they are about as original as Sonic the Hedgehog porn uploaded to Ebaums world.



Just like any film based on protecting the enviroment, or films based on  "the noble savage" archetype. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I saw a ED article on it, but it was small.


Somebody needs to make a good one, cause they are everything people hate about furries crushed into a powder and snorted.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2010)

Terik said:


> I SUCK AT THIS SORRY TO ALL



YES YOU DO INDEED SUCK AT THIS

WHATEVER "THIS" IS

SERIOUSLY, WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO DO ANYWAY BESIDES SOUND LIKE A BEGINNER ESL STUDENT FROM SOUTHEAST ASIA


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

YEAH WHAT SHE SAID


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

I'M HOPING THAT HE'S JUST KIDDING AND TRYING TO TROLL US


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

The amount of capslock in this thread is kinda ridiculous.
Seriously, we can do better. 
ADD IN _ITALIC_, OR *BOLD*.
OR BETTER, _*BOTH*_.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> The amount of capslock in this thread is kinda ridiculous.
> Seriously, we can do better.
> ADD IN _ITALIC_, OR *BOLD*.
> OR BETTER, _*BOTH*_.


WOLF BONER, IS THAT YOU?


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> WOLF BONER, IS THAT YOU?


Jashwa, I thought we already established this.
I'm your sockpuppet, remember?
How can I be Wolf Boner as well?


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

were are the smilies at 
give them to me


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

I AM LAUGHING SO HARD THAT I MIGHT CHOKE ON MY GUM!!



Terik said:


> were are the smilies at
> give them to me



No emotes for you, young man.


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

dont worry i will take you phone and walat when you die ok


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'M HOPING THAT HE'S JUST KIDDING AND TRYING TO TROLL US


Nope I'm not trolling you
Just check livejournal
They have a group for "fighting those nazi furries who are persecuting us and our mother (whatever that name was in the movie for their god)"


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Jashwa, I thought we already established this.
> I'm your sockpuppet, remember?
> How can I be Wolf Boner as well?


OH SHIT I'M SECRETLY WOLF BONE ;;

brb suicide.




CannonFodder said:


> Nope I'm not trolling you
> Just check livejournal


Not you, the caps lock guy


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> OH SHIT I'M SECRETLY WOLF BONE ;;
> 
> brb suicide.


NO! 
I don't want to die!


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

I really dont exist i am  just in your minds at the samd time hahahahahahahah!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Should we start a thread in the R&R just to lure them to come here?



Terik said:


> I really dont exist i am  just in your minds at the samd time hahahahahahahah!



A part of me thinks that you are either: A) From another country; B) retarded, or C) typing with your ass.


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

c is the best choice


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Should we start a thread in the R&R just to lure them to come here?


sounds like a plan
Who here can do the most inflammatory thread ever?


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

I think he's just trolling.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> sounds like a plan
> Who here can do the most inflammatory thread ever?



I can do Librarian RAEG.


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

maybe maby not you will never know


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I can do Librarian RAEG.


Just imagine instead of furries printing porn, imagine it's na'vikin having hair sex while painted blue.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I can do Librarian RAEG.


That ought to be worth seeing.
Maybe we should make a checklist of things to include in the thread.
Like how Avatards are anit-gay.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just imagine instead of furries printing porn, imagine it's na'vikin having hair sex while painted blue.



Good lord.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> That ought to be worth seeing.
> Maybe we should make a checklist of things to include in the thread.
> Like how Avatards are anit-gay.


put every last thing that can get people mad in it too, religion, politics, guns, etc.


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> That ought to be worth seeing.
> Maybe we should make a checklist of things to include in the thread.
> Like how Avatards are anit-gay.


 
what thats a problem?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 26, 2010)

Terik said:


> c is the best choice



BRB, making typing with one's ass a bannable offense.


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> put every last thing that can get people mad in it too, religion, politics, guns, etc.



Fuck yeah! I'm in for this epic plan!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I can do Librarian RAEG.


Librarian raeg is <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> BRB, making typing with one's ass a bannable offense.


Then you'd have to ban 3/4 of everyone on here


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> BRB, making typing with one's ass a bannable offense.


 
 nope that is all i have to say is nope


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> BRB, making typing with one's ass a bannable offense.


You're an answer to everyone's prayers.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Librarian raeg is <3



Librarians don't go "FFFFUUU", they give you a stare that sends shivers up your spine and chills your very soul and talk in a manner that is dark, but yet polite...as if they will get to you in the parking lot and bash your skull open in with a tire iron.


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

oh wait i like the plan very much lets do it ....yes


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then you'd have to ban 3/4 of everyone on here



I believe that would be *thinking* with one's ass.  Wait, that would be 99%.  Well, crap.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I believe that would be *thinking* with one's ass.  Wait, that would be 99%.  Well, crap.


-Random Science Content-

A Human's anus does form before their mouth...


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

scilence you


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Terik said:


> oh wait i like the plan very much lets do it ....yes


It doesn't take much either, all I said was, "Avatar wasn't that great of a movie" and they flipped out.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It doesn't take much either, all I said was, "Avatar wasn't that great of a movie" and they flipped out.



Reminds me of the Twilight fiasco.


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

ok that movie was awsome but i has its down sides this being one of them people think they are furrys


----------



## Terik (Jan 26, 2010)

oh god lets not get started on that peace of crap from hell


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll start a tread on it for lulz, despite the threads we have had in the past based on Avatar. But you have to admit, na'vi'kin are the lulzcows of da interwebz now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'll start a tread on it for lulz, despite the threads we have had in the past based on Avatar. But you have to admit, na'vi'kin are the lulzcows of da interwebz now.


Also link the na'vi'kin's livejournel group to the thread.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Also link the na'vi'kin's livejournel group to the thread.



I will.

EDIT:http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61290


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 26, 2010)

Read further down in the responses, and you come to this piece of awesomeness:




> Tiri'jerasche said on January 17th, 2010 @1:04 pm
> Okay, on this whole messâ€¦ If you believe you are a Naâ€™vi, then answer me this:
> How does it feel to know that your god has rejected you so and cast your soul away to a planet light years away? Because when an animal or person dies on Pandora, your spirit goes to Eywa and you continue to serve the people through the natural connection to the world itself. Through this, the Naâ€™vi are able to take in the collective wisdom of all their ancestors.
> So what the hell did you DO to make your own deity hate you so much that she would throw your spirit off into space?


 
This is going to play out like the whole Twilhard religion thing, isn't it?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Read further down in the responses, and you come to this piece of awesomeness:
> 
> 
> This is going to play out like the whole Twilhard religion thing, isn't it?


It already technically is a religion


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It already technically is a religion


So we're being religiously anti-tolerant right now?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> So we're being religiously anti-tolerant right now?


It's not anti-tolerant if your god is based of a movie.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 26, 2010)

Let it be a phase. 
Let it be a phase. 
Let it be a phase. 
Let it be a phase. 

They want those rockin' hot alien bodies, _but they can't have it._


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Let it be a phase.
> Let it be a phase.
> Let it be a phase.
> Let it be a phase.
> ...


I'll bet that's what people said about furries once.
Minus the alien part.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Let it be a phase.
> Let it be a phase.
> Let it be a phase.
> Let it be a phase.
> ...


It's not a phase
Also people go over to this thread
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61290


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

It soo sucks when your trying to hit bottom so you can get back up, then douche holes like this come along and wreck your bottoming out plans. I really thought furry was as low as i could go. actually I wish it was as low as I could go. 

time to strap on the lead boots.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.weaselwordsmith.com/2010/01/10/the-navi-are-non-judgmental-unless-youre-a-furfag/
> Short simple story, avatards are trying to make a fandom full of otherkin and fail.
> Mentlegen I believe we have found something lower on the geek hierarchy than furry.
> 
> ...


 
Its bad enough being associated with furs but at least I'm not with those guys...this makes me sad cause now there is a new low which makes what little faith in humanity die :[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 27, 2010)

They shouldn't play with fire, it destroyed their magic tree. xD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 27, 2010)

"Your â€œhead penisâ€ comment I will put down to racism."

OH DEAR GOD

"I run the Naâ€™vi Anti-Defamation League and will shortly be writing a report on the involvement of furries in the anti-naâ€™vitism movement."

*facepalm*
They're worse than the worst furry I've come across!


----------



## slorrel (Jan 27, 2010)

Good god! 
Well, at least they're seperate from furrys! 

It actually kinda reminds me of when Star Wars fans turned Jedi into a relighion! 
So if this IS a phase, its likely to be a fairly long on.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 27, 2010)

even as a furry I don't take flurries seriously.. but hey maybe this is gonna be one of those "culture shifts" so big it will become a religion on the census like -snickers- jedi.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2010)

slorrel said:


> So if this IS a phase, its likely to be a fairly long on.


Considering they're making a sequel to the movie, no it is not a phase


Kuro Ryuichi said:


> They shouldn't play with fire, it destroyed their magic tree. xD


I love fire!


south syde fox said:


> Its bad enough being associated with furs but at least I'm not with those guys...this makes me sad cause now there is a new low which makes what little faith in humanity die :[


And think of it this way, in the short few weeks they've managed to come up with just as many stupid terms as furries have.  :V


----------



## Piscin (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh my dear and fluffy lord...this is just sad and it is killing the last little pieces of my soul.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And think of it this way, in the short few weeks they've managed to come up with just as many stupid terms as furries have. :V


 
damn e.e;


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> damn e.e;


Now you can understand why even furries which is practically a hugbox hates them.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 27, 2010)

this is so incredibly sad yet so incredibly hilarious^^
see it on the bright side though: if this new "fandom" continues to exist people will probably make fun about those retarded na'vi instead of furries from now on :B
you can laugh, the trolls might shut up and the na'vi will bawww. what more could you want?^^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2010)

EXTERMINATE!


----------



## Matt (Jan 27, 2010)

well, I'm a furry and I'm pagan, so I guess I worship nature. But I don't think I'm a blue cat person with a soup drinker instead of a penis. BTW, if you pay attention, there's a particular part in avatar where you catch a split second of na'vi sideboob.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 27, 2010)

lol


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 29, 2010)

I feel sorry for James Cameron...

Then again he's made a billion and then some off this movie so he doesn't care about this.

(Most likely.  I know I wouldn't care with a billion dollar movie.)


----------



## Bernad (Jan 29, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I feel sorry for James Cameron...
> 
> Then again he's made a billion and then some off this movie so he doesn't care about this.
> 
> (Most likely.  I know I wouldn't care with a billion dollar movie.)




Perfect chance to make even more money though.


----------



## Hir (Jan 29, 2010)

I just wanted to poke my head out and say Hi. Having found this place, I finally, after all these years, can say that I hope to have found a small home among all of you.
Perhaps am explanation of who I am would be in order.
I am Baw. I believe, and have for a long time, that inside, I was something different. Something inhuman. I have had countless... countless dreams about being taken to Isengard, about singing songs in taverns as this great thing. I could never really describe it, and I was afraid my parents would try to send me to a mental hospital if I told them the truth. By the time I was 15, I was pretty firm in my belief of who, or rather, what I was within. Still, at that time, I couldn't deal with my parents, I still can't... that is an issue I suppose I will solve on my own. I was unable to tell anyone about what I believed. No one would have believed it. No one would have had any idea at all what to think of me if I had told them I was this weird hairy-feet halfling thing... I mean... there was no word for it. No person, to my knowledge, had ever existed like it... not on Earth anyway.
And so the years went on. I kept my secret to myself, and pretended to be normal. There would be no place for me, though who I was, what... I was inside... I knew that could never change.
Then 2001 came. The Fellowship of the Ring came. And there it was. It wasn't me, of course. No curly-haired actor of some work of fiction could really capture the species as it is, though it was close, very close. Many times I felt that, during the film, I was re-living countless dreams of living in fashionable caves. It was enough to just bring tears to my eyes. I went back 11 times to see it... it was a lot of money... but it was all worth it, to re-live it like that.
I chose the name Baw for simplicity. I feel it is interesting, and I feel that it fits me well. It may not be a Orc name, necessarily, as the language of such a thing is merely comprised of grunting and killing everything... but it is a word of Sauron.

Anyhow. I hope I have not intruded into places I should not have.
Peace be with you all.

-Baw


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 29, 2010)

oh yes i agree.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 29, 2010)

This Na'vi bullcrap is starting to piss me off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> This Na'vi bullcrap is starting to piss me off.


Wait the flame war or the na'vikin, cause you should see some of the stuff they are posting about furries, according to them Zeke is the anti-christ.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I just wanted to poke my head out and say Hi. Having found this place, I finally, after all these years, can say that I hope to have found a small home among all of you.
> Perhaps am explanation of who I am would be in order.
> I am Baw. I believe, and have for a long time, that inside, I was something different. Something inhuman. I have had countless... countless dreams about being taken to Isengard, about singing songs in taverns as this great thing. I could never really describe it, and I was afraid my parents would try to send me to a mental hospital if I told them the truth. By the time I was 15, I was pretty firm in my belief of who, or rather, what I was within. Still, at that time, I couldn't deal with my parents, I still can't... that is an issue I suppose I will solve on my own. I was unable to tell anyone about what I believed. No one would have believed it. No one would have had any idea at all what to think of me if I had told them I was this weird hairy-feet halfling thing... I mean... there was no word for it. No person, to my knowledge, had ever existed like it... not on Earth anyway.
> And so the years went on. I kept my secret to myself, and pretended to be normal. There would be no place for me, though who I was, what... I was inside... I knew that could never change.
> ...



This moved me to tears.

Orcs are people too.



ShadowEon said:


> This Na'vi bullcrap is starting to piss me off.



You for real? This is awesome.  Revel in it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This moved me to tears.
> Orcs are people too.


It just made me feel like I'm playing WOW.


Tycho said:


> You for real? This is awesome.  Revel in it.


The seeds of hate have begun to corrupt her, soon she shall be one of us.  :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2010)

I still can't find it real that people try to find something "deep" to a shallow movie. Na'vis are as bland and flat as paper.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I still can't find it real that people try to find something "deep" to a shallow movie. Na'vis are as bland and flat as paper.


The movie is only good if you ever see it once, after that you realize how cliche it really is.


----------



## Whitefang8 (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the part were the tree blowed up


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

Whitefang8 said:


> I like the part were the tree blowed up


My favourite part of the movie.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 30, 2010)

Whitefang8 said:


> I like the part were the tree blowed up



3-D glasses make the movie. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Terik said:


> THE FACE RACE HAS NOT EVEN BEEN ESTABLISHED YET AND THEY HAVE A NAME THI IS SOME BULL
> I WILL NOT STAND FOR IT



Well I wouldn't really say furries were ever at the bottom of the totem. But back on topic, how the HELL do you make a fandom based on blue weird ass people.....it's like making a fandom of smurfs, its just dumb.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I wouldn't really say furries were ever at the bottom of the totem.


It's cause of the persecution complex most furries have, little do they know most "trolls" are just other furries bitch slapping them for being idiots.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2010)

You want a good 3D movie? There's Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 30, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You want a good 3D movie? There's Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.



I'm sorry...but that's the stupidest bit of drivel that I've seen pumped out in a long time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm sorry...but that's the stupidest bit of drivel that I've seen pumped out in a long time.


Atleast the plot line is more original than Avatar.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Atleast the plot line is more original than Avatar.



True...but that doesn't stop it from being drivel. In my eyes at least.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Atleast the plot line is more original than Avatar.



Being original does not always equal good...


----------



## Seas (Jan 31, 2010)

There should be an Avatar 2 ! 
With Uwe Boll as it's director !


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 31, 2010)

Bernad said:


> Perfect chance to make even more money though.



I smell SEQUEL~!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

What...

Someone thinks Cloudy is a horrible movie?!

SERIOUSLY?

Only idiots who think CGI movies automatically suck think it's horrible. That movie was creative and sweet.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What...
> 
> Someone thinks Cloudy is a horrible movie?!
> 
> ...



I think they were talking about the plot, not the CGI.

other than that, It was just another children's movie.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 31, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think they were talking about the plot, not the CGI.
> 
> other than that, It was just another children's movie.



A good cgi movie would be something like WALL-E.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

The plot?

The plot was simple yes, but it was WELL-DONE. It was developed well. It has creativity pouring out as well as the spirit and soul engaging in your eyes.

No, Up was horrible, and WALL-E became idiotic when humans were introduced.

Cloudy worked because it wasn't trying hard to be pretentious and deep - it was simple yet effective, something that is missed in Avatar and its fanboys.

Oh and Cloudy has Mr. T.


----------



## Bando (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The plot?
> 
> The plot was simple yes, but it was WELL-DONE. It was developed well. It has creativity pouring out as well as the spirit and soul engaging in your eyes.
> 
> ...



Cloudy had Mr. T? Now I must go to the dollar theatere to see it


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes it has. And despite not being a main character, he has quite a recurring character!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The plot?
> 
> The plot was simple yes, but it was WELL-DONE. It was developed well. It has creativity pouring out as well as the spirit and soul engaging in your eyes.
> 
> ...



Did you read the book as a kid? I did. I thought the book was silly and stupid back then. Somehow the thought of expanding it into an over-the-top movie isn't going to change my original notions of the plot in being over the top and too stupid to catch my attention. But that's my bias opinion, hurf durf.

That said do we have any real fanboys or fan girls here? No we don't. So what was the point of bringing Avatar up here?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you watch the movie? No? Then shut up. While yes the movie was about the book, the movie expanded a lot of it - as it's not "someone telling a story about the place with food weather".


----------



## Hir (Jan 31, 2010)

I just wanted to poke my head out and say Hi. Having found this place, I finally, after all these years, can say that I hope to have found a small home among all of you.
Perhaps am explanation of who I am would be in order. 
I am Paw. I believe, and have for a long time, that inside, I was something different. Something inhuman. I have had countless... countless dreams about fighting, about battling as this great thing. I could never really describe it, and I was afraid my parents would try to send me to a mental hospital if I told them the truth. By the time I was 15, I was pretty firm in my belief of who, or rather, what I was within. Still, at that time, I couldn't deal with my parents, I still can't... that is an issue I suppose I will solve on my own. I was unable to tell anyone about what I believed. No one would have believed it. No one would have had any idea at all what to think of me if I had told them I was this weird electric-rabbit thing... I mean... there was no word for it. No animal, to my knowledge, had ever existed like it... not on Earth anyway.
And so the years went on. I kept my secret to myself, and pretended to be normal. There would be no place for me, though who I was, what... I was inside... I knew that could never change.
Then 1998 came. Pokemon came. And there it was. It wasn't me, of course. No cartoon-generated image of some work of fiction could really capture the species as it is, though it was close, very close. Many times I felt that, during the episodes, I was re-living countless dreams of battling. It was enough to just bring tears to my eyes. I went back 11 times to see the episodes... it was a lot of money... but it was all worth it, to re-live it like that.
I chose the name Paw for simplicity. I feel it is interesting, and I feel that it fits me well. It may not be a Pokemon name, necessarily, as the language of such a thing is merely comprised of animal noises and saying your name over and over... but it is a word of children's anime.

Anyhow. I hope I have not intruded into places I should not have.
Peace be with you all. 

-Paw


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Did you watch the movie? No? Then shut up. While yes the movie was about the book, the movie expanded a lot of it - as it's not "someone telling a story about the place with food weather".



Aww how cute, a butt-hurt fan boy, the same fan-boy who was uber impressed by the drivel that was Kung Fu-Panda which overused an even more abused archetype and cliche plot-line than Avatar did.

I read the book. The book was uninteresting. It was made for brain dead kids and pot-heads. I am neither a druggie or a braid dead child. Why the fuck would I want to see the movie?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Did you watch the movie? No? Then shut up. While yes the movie was about the book, the movie expanded a lot of it - as it's not "someone telling a story about the place with food weather".




Dude chill...why are you blowing your top because of someone else's opinion?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh right, you're _that_ idiot. Nevermind then. I was hoping for someone who would actually make good arguments other than "oh it's kiddy".

And no wonder things today are lacking in creativity - they're all focused on "what's adult" instead of "what's beautiful". And to think C.S. Lewis was actually making a point.

And nah, I'm just fuming because recently I'm seeing retarded stuff in media. The comic book industry has "sorta" recovered from it, but apparently its audience are now in video games and movies.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh right, you're _that_ idiot. Nevermind then. I was hoping for someone who would actually make good arguments other than "oh it's kiddy".
> 
> And no wonder things today are lacking in creativity - they're all focused on "what's adult" instead of "what's beautiful". And to think C.S. Lewis was actually making a point.
> 
> And nah, I'm just fuming because recently I'm seeing retarded stuff in media. The comic book industry has "sorta" recovered from it, but apparently its audience are now in video games and movies.



I'd rather be that idiot with standards than a CGI fan-boy who champions simplistic drivel. Lets leave it at that.

Also dude, you have no idea what is ruining creativity. It's not a matter of people being too focused on adult themes. It's a matter of people realizing they can cash in on the mass majorities allergies to depth.

Why risk losing money when you can cash in on dull audiences? Media has become like Fast Food. Make it cheap, fast, and simple and you'll be rolling in cash. Leave standards to the people who are okay with having a lot less in the terms of an audience or fan-base.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

And thus you think that KFP and Cloudy are PURELY cashing into them? Is it because they're CGI? Avatar does that, but those two don't.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And thus you think that KFP and Cloudy are PURELY cashing into them? Is it because they're CGI? Avatar does that, but those two don't.



No I don't. I don't think they are simply cashing in on CGI just as I don't think Avatar is heavily cashing in on CGI. But I remember reading that book that the movie is based=...it got popular to give to children. It's partly because while it was a children book, and while it was wordy, it did have some pretty interesting visuals. Kids loved to look at it. It was also plot-wise over the top.

There is nothing wrong with that. When they turned around and decided some time later to make a movie, they went with CGI. I'm not a big fan of this generic style of CGI but that said...I don't mind CGI. Sometimes that's the best style to go with when bringing something to life.

I highly doubt a movie like Bolt would have succeeded half as much if they chose to go with ...what is the term. Cartoon-like animation? Sometimes though they just push CGI when something else is far more appropriate.

I really think Cloudy would have first been better done trying to mimic the style of the visuals that were in the book. That's me. But what really makes me look to Cloudy as drivel, is the fact that it reminds me too much of what has happened to cartoons on television. Granted many of the past cartoons were not that great but now, there is this trend over over the top stupidity.

Sorry...but when I read the book it was over the top stupid. So when I look at the movie, it's over the top stupid. It's drivel to me. If you don't like that, oh well. EDIT: I'm not above appreciating something that caters to children. If you ever read Bridge to Terabithia, the movie was made to cater to kids in a sense...but damn if that wasn't a good representation of the book, and they did use CGI to bring it to life partially. The rest was life action. That, that is something I liked. It was over to the top in a sense, as was the book but not so much that it felt inherently stupid.

EDIT EDIT: The problem with Kung Fu Panda is the plot was down right rubbish. My opinion though...but why the could not take the less generic route and have the Furious Five help team up and all take on antagonist...is beyond me. The panda became a Gary Stu when they effectively shunted the role of the Five. No..he was kind of a gary stu either way.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

So essentially you're bashing it because it's CGI. How original.

And over the top stupidity? Yes, I can see your point about that about cartoons (Ren adn Stimpy, etc.), but this one is different. It actually has substance.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait the flame war or the na'vikin, cause you should see some of the stuff they are posting about furries, according to them Zeke is the anti-christ.




Zeke is awesome.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So essentially you're bashing it because it's CGI. How original.
> 
> And over the top stupidity? Yes, I can see your point about that about cartoons (Ren adn Stimpy, etc.), but this one is different. It actually has substance.
> 
> Edited in: And over the top stupidity? Yes, I can see your point about that about cartoons (Ren adn Stimpy, etc.), but this one is different. It actually has substance



This is why I didn't want to get into with you. You refuse to listen to people's entire arguments. You refuse to read the entire thing and understand what is being said. Let me know when you are prepared to stop being a stupid CGI fan-boy and listen to what people have to say.

When people had plot issue with KFP you go "BAWWW YOU HATE IT BECAUSE IT'S CGI"....and when someone has plot issues with Cloudy you do the same.

It has about as much substance to me...as Twilight.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So essentially you're bashing it because it's CGI. How original.


I got the distinct impression that she wasn't bashing it just because it was CGI animated:


Trpdwarf said:


> ... I'm not a big fan of this generic style of CGI but that said...I don't mind CGI. Sometimes that's the best style to go with when bringing something to life.
> 
> I highly doubt a movie like Bolt would have succeeded half as much if they chose to go with ...what is the term. Cartoon-like animation? ...



@Trpdwarf: The term you're looking for is cell animation or traditional cell animation.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> EDIT EDIT: The problem with Kung Fu Panda is the plot was down right rubbish. My opinion though...but why the could not take the less generic route and have the Furious Five help team up and all take on antagonist...is beyond me. The panda became a Gary Stu when they effectively shunted the role of the Five. No..he was kind of a gary stu either way.



I would have liked to see more of the Furious five used, than Jack Blacks character. It would have been worth renting. Other than that, the whole pathetic  "Gary Stu" underdog archetype is kind of overplayed in movies (IMO). >.>

I guess it shows kids that even if you are a fat slob, you can be a hero. :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

I know you have your arguments - I read it that you refer to the plot as thin and uneventful like the idiotic cartoons. But from the way you present it, especially towards the end, it comes off as something spiteful primarily because it was CGI, and simply added those tidbits.

If CGI isn't the problem then why mention it in the first place? If it wasn't your primary problem then why even bat it in the first paragraph? Why not simply state that you hate it because "it is trite and shallow and is full of simplicity because it is what you see in cartoons"?

And again - even though it looks stupid doesn't mean it's shallow. A lot of stuff may look deep but at the same time the depth ends up being a black hole - empty.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

Also, Po isn't a GaryStu when nearly everything is going against him. He actually WORKED HARD to obtain it.

If anything, it's an archetype "be yourself" with mixed ideals, primarily with traditional Chinese Kung Fu plot. But that's the thing. Its charm lies with the fact that it is an archetypal Chinese martial arts plot. Had actually it have been different, it wouldn't really be as good as it is.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I know you have your arguments - I read it that you refer to the plot as thin and uneventful like the idiotic cartoons. But from the way you present it, especially towards the end, it comes off as something spiteful primarily because it was CGI, and simply added those tidbits.
> 
> If CGI isn't the problem then why mention it in the first place? If it wasn't your primary problem then why even bat it in the first paragraph? Why not simply state that you hate it because "it is trite and shallow and is full of simplicity because it is what you see in cartoons"?
> 
> And again - even though it looks stupid doesn't mean it's shallow. A lot of stuff may look deep but at the same time the depth ends up being a black hole - empty.



Do I have to repeat myself again?
Why bring CGI up? I read the book! I remember the visuals. I remember what made it what it was even though I didn't like the plot. By throwing that aspect away they basically took away part of what made the story what it was.

Some things are best done traditional cell shading. Such as that new movie The Frog Princess or that old movie Ms. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH. Some things are best done using stop animation such as Coraline and The Corspe Bride. Some things are better of CGI...such as Bolt...and I do think the new Alice and Wonderland is best with it's dose of CGI.

I really think that Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs would have been better done with Traditional Cell shading but that is not the only thing that I don't like about it. It is one thing. The other is plot.

What people consider shallow is a matter of opinion. It's subjective. With the exception of Twilight. Plot? Where?


----------



## paxil rose (Feb 1, 2010)

Boy this thread took a weird turn.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Boy this thread took a weird turn.



Yeah it did...I do agree with your sentiments though. Zeke is awesome.


----------



## paxil rose (Feb 1, 2010)

Is that guy/girl/thing still mad at her?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Is that guy/girl/thing still mad at her?



Well: http://twitter.com/naviotherkin
Judging by the snark, na'vi kin in general are still pissy about furfags ragging on them. As if it's really the pot calling the kettle black when fans of anthro animals criticize people who convince themselves that they have spiritual ties to fiction for entertainment.


----------



## paxil rose (Feb 1, 2010)

> @kylekesley I've seen you people say so yourself; you furries are only happy there's someone "below you on the totem pole".                 6:38 AM Jan 30th      from web


I lol'd


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> I lol'd



People will continue to lol until they finally stop over-reacting to healthy criticism.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> People will continue to lol until they finally stop over-reacting to healthy criticism.



Unfortunately. It helped with the fandom and now we have trolls coming here and having friendly discussions with the people they made fun of. 

Ironic, isn't it?

But I agree. 

Fans of anthropomorphic animals =/= Believing you have the soul of a fictional race from a sci-fi movie.
 We may run around in costumes come convention time, or whenever we feel like it for an event, but at least we aren't so diluted into thinking that a make-believe fairytale universe is real. We know when our costumes come off, they do not.


"They are like babies".


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Unfortunately. It helped with the fandom and now we have trolls coming here and having friendly discussions with the people they made fun of.
> 
> Ironic, isn't it?
> 
> ...



You know, I never thought about it but you are right. Irony, how delicious.

The last part...so true. They are like babies. They are ignorant as to how things work. That is okay. Many furries were too at one point. Then they learned....and perhaps if the Na'vikin were to stop getting so caught up in being snarky, they could learn from us, as Jake Sully learned from the Na'vi in the movie.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> I lol'd


Oh snap they saw my comment, I forgot to log onto my twitter the last two days.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh snap they saw my comment, I forgot to log onto my twitter the last two days.



Tell them that I am coming to steal the unobtanium and to nuke their tree.


Also, to steal their firstborns and sacrifice them to the god of lulz.



Trpdwarf said:


> You know, I never thought about it but you are right. Irony, how delicious.
> 
> The last part...so true. They are like babies. They are ignorant as to how things work. That is okay. Many furries were too at one point. Then they learned....and perhaps if the Na'vikin were to stop getting so caught up in being snarky, they could learn from us, as Jake Sully learned from the Na'vi in the movie.




A thick skin would suit the faux "blue" pink bellies. maybe they might get that tough skeleton they have always wanted.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Tell them that I am coming to steal the unobtanium and to nuke their tree.
> 
> 
> Also, to steal their firstborns and sacrifice them to the god of lulz.


done and done


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> done and done



They are a neurotic bunch.
I haven't had this much fun since trolling Twitwats.

My totem isn't a Coyote for nothing. Being a "fool" is part of the job.
Just let me grab my robe and jester's hat.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A thick skin would suit the faux "blue" pink bellies. maybe they might get that tough skeleton they have always wanted.



If they wish to continue and not fall apart after a while when the hype of Avatar goes down, they are going to need a thick-skin. Or perhaps they can take a leaf out of the Otakukin's books and learn to keep everything private.

It's why you don't see so much of the Otakukin anymore. They realized that the best thing to do was to be more private with their absurd beliefs.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If they wish to continue and not fall apart after a while when the hype of Avatar goes down, they are going to need a thick-skin. Or perhaps they can take a leaf out of the Otakukin's books and learn to keep everything private.
> 
> It's why you don't see so much of the Otakukin anymore. They realized that the best thing to do was to be more private with their absurd beliefs.



Pretty much.
If they didn't "Come out" in the first place, they wouldn't be lulzcows for everyone, including furfags.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Pretty much.
> If they didn't "Come out" in the first place, they wouldn't be lulzcows for everyone, including furfags.



Interestingly enough coming out is what got many fur-fags in trouble to begin with. It's interesting, the Na'Vikin are making some of the same elementary mistakes furfags made and or continue to make.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Interestingly enough coming out is what got many fur-fags in trouble to begin with. It's interesting, the Na'Vikin are making some of the same elementary mistakes furfags made and or continue to make.



Because of that urge to be accepted. Not a lot accept furries, most Tolerate and that is A-OK with me.

The Na'vi'kin are going to make fun of us for being "porn peddlers". Might as well add Anime tards, Trekkie-fags,  the Star wars fandumb, and any others I am forgetting. They have porn too!  Porn isn't excusive to just our little fandumb, otherwise we'd be the only fandom that has sex. Period.

What about Harry Potter? -shudder- There's a rule 34 for ya.

World of Warcraft? Ever read  M/M fanfics of Thrall and Arthas? That would make you go blind from the hysteria.

Everyone on Gaia from EVERY fandom's making fun of them. Granted, we are doing more lulz because they stole our place..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Because of that urge to be accepted. Not a lot accept furries, most Tolerate and that is A-OK with me.
> 
> The Na'vi'kin are going to make fun of us for being "porn peddlers". Might as well add Anime tards, Trekkie-fags,  the Star wars fandumb, and any others I am forgetting. They have porn too!  Porn isn't excusive to just our little fandumb, otherwise we'd be the only fandom that has sex. Period.
> 
> ...



Haha...it's always funny when people take the illogical approach. "So what if we think we have spiritual connections to a fictional race in a made up world? At least we don't make atrocious porn like dem furfags do!" hurfdurf.

Inb4 hot Dumblydore and Voldemort action. Or Two Girls 1 Cup. Or 3 Guys 1 Jar. Or Vagina Wall. Or Goatse. Or steaming Star Wars incest!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Haha...it's always funny when people take the illogical approach. "So what if we think we have spiritual connections to a fictional race in a made up world? At least we don't make atrocious porn like dem furfags do!" hurfdurf.
> 
> Inb4 hot Dumblydore and Voldemort action. Or Two Girls 1 Cup. Or 3 Guys 1 Jar. Or Vagina Wall. Or Goatse. Or steaming Star Wars incest!



The Na'vi'kin are anti-gay as well as wackjobs with no life.

They are homophobes. :V
They hate us because we have gay peoples. Herfderfdurr!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Na'vi'kin are anti-gay as well as wackjobs with no life.
> 
> They are homophobes. :V
> They hate us because we have gay peoples. Herfderfdurr!



They are also zoophiles. How dare them stick their braids into those animals like that. We need to sick PETA on them.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> They are also zoophiles. How dare them stick their braids into those animals like that.



Tisk tisk...that poor dire horse.

The Ikran cannot be saved.



> We need to sick PETA on them.




PeTA would put them to sleep.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Tisk tisk...that poor dire horse.
> 
> The Ikran cannot be saved.
> 
> ...



Damn...sucks to be the Ikran. Get help and PETA puts you down. Don't get help and you are braidraped by 10 foot tall blue skinned catmonkeys.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Damn...sucks to be the Ikran. Get help and PETA puts you down. Don't get help and you are braidraped by 10 foot tall blue skinned catmonkeys.



Why does the term "Porch monkey" stick out when I think of na'vi'kin?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Why does the word "Porch monkey" stick out when I think of na'vi'kin?



I dunno, why?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I dunno, why?



When I think of Na'vi'kin the term "porch monkey" comes to mind. Odd, isn't it?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> When I think of Na'vi'kin the term "porch monkey" comes to mind. Odd, isn't it?



Perhaps.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Perhaps.



In all seriousness, they are hypocrites (Or at least the "First" Smurf porch monkey). They do not judge, but yet they RAEG and call us bad. They call themselves honorable, but they make stabs like a thief in the dark. They say that they are noble, but they are not.

I feel bad for the Otherkin...to an extent.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Perhaps.


Has a good ring to it


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Has a good ring to it



"Smurf Porch monkeys".

We have a new troll slur for them. It's a little bit long, but it'll do.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm off, I got college in the morning, also na'vikin we can still see you, you show up as "guests".


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm off, I got college in the morning, also na'vikin we can still see you, you show up as "guests".



Have fun.
Because of the snow, classes have been canceled, so that means I have an extra day to bone up on my espanol.


Na'vi'kin@.

You make me disappoint.
The twatghlighters are above you on the Lulz totem pole too, and they are making fun of you on Gaia. For shame...

In B4 "Bawww Zeke's a racist D:"


EDIT: 

I hope you are enjoying your Twatter, Mr/mrs. Na'vi'kin.
Thanks for stealing our bottom spot.
We left you a basket of muffins and fruit as a welcoming gift.

Sincerely

The Porn peddling furries

PS: We have no problem taking that bottom spot back if you do not like it. Grow a thicker skin, laugh a little, and learn to take criticism in stride. If not, enjoy that spot. The east part of totem pole is good for growing a garden. 

Sincerely,

The Porn peddling Furfags


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Do I have to repeat myself again?
> Why bring CGI up? I read the book! I remember the visuals. I remember what made it what it was even though I didn't like the plot. By throwing that aspect away they basically took away part of what made the story what it was.
> 
> Some things are best done traditional cell shading. Such as that new movie The Frog Princess or that old movie Ms. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH. Some things are best done using stop animation such as Coraline and The Corspe Bride. Some things are better of CGI...such as Bolt...and I do think the new Alice and Wonderland is best with it's dose of CGI.
> ...



So why are you saying that Cloudy SHOULD be celshaded if you think it's subjective :/

But I digress, I don't want to derail.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 1, 2010)

look im an avatar. <----- the three headed wolf. That movie i never saw.

 i thought it was like IRL the army. 
And OL the avatars. 
A made up group that somehow collects together and has a mindset other than the humans. Cause like FA is the AVATAR world cause we all use Avatars haha get it?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> look im an avatar. <----- the three headed wolf. That movie i never saw.
> 
> i thought it was like IRL the army.
> And OL the avatars.
> A made up group that somehow collects together and has a mindset other than the humans. Cause like FA is the AVATAR world cause we all use Avatars haha get it?



I have a distinct connection with a windows loading notification, so I have the soul of a windows loading notification.

:V


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait the flame war or the na'vikin, cause you should see some of the stuff they are posting about furries, according to them Zeke is the anti-christ.


 
Lol actually?
XD


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> look im an avatar. <----- the three headed wolf. That movie i never saw.
> 
> i thought it was like IRL the army.
> And OL the avatars.
> A made up group that somehow collects together and has a mindset other than the humans. Cause like FA is the AVATAR world cause we all use Avatars haha get it?


 
Bahaha! lol I though the movie was about the _Show_ Avatar: The Last Airbender... Proved me wrong after I saw it... 
Pocohantus in Space... 
I liked the CG and the story, though.  T'was cute.
But it's being taken too far.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sad today...my best friend girlfriend is a Na'vi'kin...and they broke up cause hes a furry


----------



## Wolfmoon09 (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm sad today...my best friend girlfriend is a Na'vi'kin...and they broke up cause hes a furry



Wow o__o


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm sad today...my best friend girlfriend is a Na'vi'kin...and they broke up cause hes a furry





Wolfmoon09 said:


> Wow o__o



Fo sho'?

>:/



SurrealDreamer said:


> Lol actually?
> XD



They consider me their version the "Anti-Google", but last I checked, I haven't systematically killed them off with fire. I am not that evil. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fo sho'?
> 
> >:/
> 
> ...


eh I give it a week and they'll be back together

Avatar-Providing the Na'vi'Kin to which the internet realize they are more fucked up than Furries


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Avatar-Providing the Na'vi'Kin to which the internet realize they are more fucked up than Furries


All we need is /b/ to join in on the lulzfest and it's a party.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> All we need is /b/ to join in on the lulzfest and it's a party.


they haven't joined yet?
SOMEONE SEND THEM AN INVITATION!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> All we need is /b/ to join in on the lulzfest and it's a party.


 
I think we have enough /b/ on here already.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I think we have enough /b/ on here already.


No I mean has 4chan jumped on the band wagon of mocking na'vikin?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No I mean has 4chan jumped on the band wagon of mocking na'vikin?


 
Damn, I should make it more obvious. I was poking fun at 4chan already being full of furries, and since na'vikin are getting made fun of by furries, I thought I would do that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Damn, I should make it more obvious. I was poking fun at 4chan already being full of furries, and since na'vikin are getting made fun of by furries, I thought I would do that.


Whoops missed that one, but yeah I get the joke now.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2010)

This is much worse than Twitards


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> This is much worse than Twitards


Even twitards are making fun of them!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, that is horrible.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No I mean has 4chan jumped on the band wagon of mocking na'vikin?


I tried to stir up some interest recently and the thread devolved after a few posts into just bickering about the quality of the movie. :\


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I tried to stir up some interest recently and the thread devolved after a few posts into just bickering about the quality of the movie. :\


Yeah I noticed that too, also your avatar is awesomely funny.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah I noticed that too, also your avatar is awesomely funny.


Tidus hungers for your desktops.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh great... 

Avatar: 
1. Wasted a lot of time from Cameron's time.
2. Defeated Titanic as the highest grossing movie ever.
3. Got critics saying that it redifined Cinema (something it clearly didn't do).
4. Won two Golden Globes (one of which was undeserved).
5. Got people f*cked about that annying gimmick called 3-D.
6. Wasted a lot of money that could've been used for social projects.
7. Gave me a good time, I've got to admit that.

And now spawns a blatant copy of the otherkin fandom.

Honestly, it's probably the most overrated thing of the decade alongside *The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya *(which didn't give a good time).


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 2, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Honestly, it's probably the most overrated thing of the decade alongside *The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya *(which didn't give a good time).


I personally would say Twilight instead of Hurrhi. Episode Zero of the first season was at least entertaining. I was mad when the whole show wasn't about dumb kids making a really bad student film.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I personally would say Twilight instead of Hurrhi. Episode Zero of the first season was at least entertaining. I was mad when the whole show wasn't about dumb kids making a really bad student film.


Yeah I was mad too when I found that out.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Oh great...
> 
> Avatar:
> 2. Defeated Titanic as the highest grossing movie ever.




it still didnt beat Gone with the Wind


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> it still didnt beat Gone with the Wind


How much did gone with the wind earn?
Also yay the boobies avatar is back!   :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How much did gone with the wind earn?
> Also yay the boobies avatar is back!   :V


and also it didnt beat Titanic either

http://boxofficemojo.com/alltime/adjusted.htm


----------



## Whitefang8 (Feb 3, 2010)

Im still waiting for them to get bold and try and join here and the main site and try and troll on home turf, that would amaze me cause so far all i am seeing is half assed cowardly defense and half assed attempts at name calling.

 also since they think its funny to recycle old anti-furry names, i will now recycle something that is still funny and relevent.



......HEY LOOK! HEY LISTEN! HEY LOOK!


----------



## NovaMetatail (Feb 3, 2010)

*sigh* I've been well aware of this since I saw it on twitter, then on LiveJournal as a regular journal, then an introduction post on Otherkin.com, and finally on LiveJournal as an actual group! The whole thing is rather ridiculous...


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 5, 2010)

Whitefang8 said:


> I like the part were the tree blowed up



I liked the part with the GIANT FUKKIN' ROBOT. Screw nature, I want to ride about in a giant mech. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm waiting for these Avatards/Na'vi'kin to play the Avatar game, for fuck sakes everyone wants to play as the RDA cause we got mechs and guns


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm waiting for these Avatards/Na'vi'kin to play the Avatar game, for fuck sakes everyone wants to play as the RDA cause we got mechs and guns


How is the game anyway?...
Wait I'd play it just to shoot the na'vi.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I personally would say *Twilight* instead of Hurrhi. Episode Zero of the first season was at least entertaining. I was mad when the whole show wasn't about dumb kids making a really bad student film.


 
Oh my GOD! *Twilight*! 
I had forgotten about that piece of feces. 
Thanks, now I consider it to be the most overrated thing ever and one of the worst at that.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 20, 2015)

I wonder how CF is doing.


----------

